# Circle D 4 Year Bday Royal Gala 5th May 2012



## Shelb1uk (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I have now set up the 4 Year Circle D Birthday event on Facebook here -> https://www.facebook.com/events/147379302045926/#!/events/147379302045926/

Hope some of you can make it  Should be tons of fun!!!

Lots Love

Shelley x x x

P.s please respond below this message if you are coming and don't have me on facebook so I can keep track of numbers.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2012)

HI shel what is this circle d ?  in may


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2012)

HOBIE,
Hope you dnt mind me butting in shel dont come on to often so may miss this,Circle D is a place were events take place for diabetics 18-30 but the age band is often widened for all ages to attend, the last 2 birthday meets have been arranged by Shelly, and this years will be in Kent usually there in London.Anyone cant start one up in whatever part of the country... Here is a page for you to look at http://www.circledrocks.co.uk/


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Steff i must be getting old (not in that circle anymore !  18-30)


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Thanks Steff i must be getting old (not in that circle anymore !  18-30)



Lol as I say the age band don't mean to much they was 40 and 50 year olds at the last meet in April 11


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 4, 2012)

Have a good time all of you youngins on 5th May !!  Have been on site & lucks pretty good  :


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 6, 2012)

*Circle D Clarifications*

Hi Hobie,

Thanks for filling in Steff hehe...I'm afraid I don't get on here much sadly.

Yes Circle D is totally seperate from this forum and something I started four years ago for 18-30's with diabetes. However each 'circle d birthday' this age bracket gets opened to all ages as over the years I have met fabulous D people younger and older than our age bracket so is nice to include all once a year 

There are a few other Circle D groups around the UK (if anyone is interested in setting one up, please speak to me first as I like people to be aware of that they are taking on and have a few rules etc - please don't just start one!)

-Circle D Norwich - 18-30's
-Colchester Circle D - mainly familys with kids with the D but opens out to other brackets
-Circle D Scotland - 18-30's
-and my group Circle D Kent 18-30's.

If anyone is interested in possibly setting up a group please contact me through the Circle D website on www.circledrocks.co.uk

Please check out the four year event too as it will be lots of fun! It has been held in London the previous two years but this has made it harder for Kent members to attend so am holding it in Kent this year. I'm so excited!!

D love...

Shelley x x x


----------



## PhilT (Feb 7, 2012)

Shelley, where abouts in Kent is the event? I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

PhilT said:


> Shelley, where abouts in Kent is the event? I'm not on Facebook.



This is the address Phil:

Teapot Island - Hampstead Lane, Yalding, Maidstone, Kent. ME18 6HG

And some information about it:

http://teapotisland.com/TeaPot Island.htm



I've just been checking the trains and I'm afraid it will be too difficult for me to get to, unfortunately


----------



## PhilT (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Alan.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2012)

Have a great day at "Teapot Island" & well done for setting this type of thing up !   If i lived near i would be there !


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Northe for answering on my behalf  Even if you don't have facebook you should be able to view the event though by clicking the link I sent? Unless I am going mad? can a non-facebook person clairfy?

The venue is basically an hour out of London on a train with one change, and then a 10 minute walk. So it's do-able if you can get to London...

Thanks Hobie...hope to meet you another time!

x x x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2012)

No - it says you have to log in to FB to see the page .......


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 9, 2012)

*Full Details*

Thanks for testing trophywench...this has worked before so not sure why it hasnt this time..anyway you can find full event details pasted from facebook below!! x x x

*Circle D 4yr Birthday ROYAL GALA - ALL AGES WELCOME
Saturday, 5 May 2012
12:00 until 17:00
Teapot Island - Hampstead Lane, Yalding, Maidstone, Kent. ME18 6HG*

DUN...DUN...DUN!! And the Circle D 4 Year Birthday Event is FINALLY announced!

For just ?2 entry per person (money will go towards future Circle D events) you can look forward to a very British afternoon in the Kent country side to celebrate Circle D?s 4 year birthday. It is also a month before the Queens Jubilee so thought would make the theme a bit royal! If you want to wear red white or blue or come a bit fancy dress that is fab, but this is optional!

There will be games, activities, picnic blankets, food and drinks and lots of D fun and socialising ? fun for all ages! Am not going to say everything we have planned so you can have some surprises on the day and fingers crossed for the weather!

All we ask is that you bring some cakes (bought or made) so that we can have an afternoon tea together! How very BRITISH!!

The venue is 1hr on the train from Central London to Yalding (one change at Tonbridge) then ten minute walk or a lovely drive through the countryside (parking ?3 or free if you can get a space near the fishermen). Kent people won?t be as far for you, I suggest we try and arrange car share etc or just get the train if you want to drink!

There is a cafe and a pub serving food at the venue as well as a hotel joined to the pub for anyone wanting to stay. The idea is to have the gala 12-5pm then go to the pub for some food and drinks to carry on until the evening.

The event is NOT strictly 18-30?s - all D ages welcome and partners +1?s welcome. Just let me know roughly so can get an idea of numbers 

Did I mention there is a teapot museum and a lovely river perfect for a stroll to walk off the cakes 

More details about the event nearer the time, but just wanted to get the date out there! So what are you waiting for...hit that ATTENDING button!!!! 

VERY EXCITED!!!

Lots of love...Shelley & Circle D gala organising crew  x x x


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2012)

Tea Pot Island sounds brill/majic to me.                                                Must be my sence of humor !!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2012)

*Just a lil reminder ..*

...thats the Circle D birthday event is only two weeks away  I have an official guestlist so if you wish to be added pls let me know  Shelley xxx


*Circle D 4yr Birthday ROYAL GALA - ALL AGES WELCOME
Saturday, 5 May 2012
12:00 until 17:00
Teapot Island - Hampstead Lane, Yalding, Maidstone, Kent. ME18 6HG*

For just ?2 entry per person (money will go towards future Circle D events) you can look forward to a very British afternoon in the Kent country side to celebrate Circle D?s 4 year birthday. It is also a month before the Queens Jubilee so thought would make the theme a bit royal! If you want to wear red white or blue or come a bit fancy dress that is fab, but this is optional!

There will be games, activities, picnic blankets, and drinks and lots of D fun and socialising ? fun for all ages! Am not going to say everything we have planned so you can have some surprises on the day and fingers crossed for the weather!

*All we ask is that you bring some cakes (bought or made) so that we can have an afternoon tea together! How very BRITISH!!*

The venue is 1hr on the train from Central London to Yalding (one change at Tonbridge) then ten minute walk or a lovely drive through the countryside (parking ?3 or free if you can get a space near the fishermen). Kent people won?t be as far for you, I suggest we try and arrange car share etc or just get the train if you want to drink!

There is a cafe and a pub serving food at the venue as well as a hotel joined to the pub for anyone wanting to stay. The idea is to have the gala 12-5pm then go to the pub for some food and drinks to carry on until the evening.

The event is NOT strictly 18-30?s - all D ages welcome and partners +1?s welcome. Just let me know roughly so can get an idea of numbers 

Did I mention there is a teapot museum and a lovely river perfect for a stroll to walk off the cakes 

VERY EXCITED!!!

Lots of love...Shelley & Circle D gala organising crew  x x x


----------



## trophywench (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish you every success and that there was a Midlands group - believe you me, were I not already (apparently, tjough I have absolutely no idea how it happened)  62 years old, I'd be starting one meself.

I was having a convo with my even crustier hubby today about ageing - and saying us 'oldies' are just getting younger aren't we? - it was dead common for folks our age to have all sorts of 'geriatric' illnesses and stuff when I was 20, but now I'm 60 my school mates are still saying they are off skiing, camping, trekking up Kilimanjaro or whatever.

High time I did my Gap year methinks .... ROFL


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 19, 2012)

Realy good luck with the WEATHER Shel  sounds V good


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I wish you every success and that there was a Midlands group - believe you me, were I not already (apparently, tjough I have absolutely no idea how it happened)  62 years old, I'd be starting one meself.
> 
> I was having a convo with my even crustier hubby today about ageing - and saying us 'oldies' are just getting younger aren't we? - it was dead common for folks our age to have all sorts of 'geriatric' illnesses and stuff when I was 20, but now I'm 60 my school mates are still saying they are off skiing, camping, trekking up Kilimanjaro or whatever.
> 
> High time I did my Gap year methinks .... ROFL



Hi trophywench....I say never too old to set up a group hehe  thanks for your wishes. xxx Why not spend your gap year setting up a group..I can help you  xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Realy good luck with the WEATHER Shel  sounds V good



Thanks Hobie..am pretty excited  come on the sunshine *crosses everything!* x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

Hoping I can make this Shelley


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2012)

HOBIE said:


> Realy good luck with the WEATHER Shel  sounds V good





Northerner said:


> Hoping I can make this Shelley



awesome news Northe...fingers crossed  xxx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2012)

Cor - you are joking Shel, not enough hours in the day to do all I'm sposed to anyway.  Apparently according to my OH I spend far too much time doing D related things and not enough fanning him with a fern frond and feeding him peeled grapes - or something !


----------



## will2016 (Apr 26, 2012)

Steff said:


> Lol as I say the age band don't mean to much they was 40 and 50 year olds at the last meet in April 11



blimey i felt old being outside the 18-30, then you posted this and i'm even outside that!!!  
i am a youthful 52 tho  and my OH is years younger, and its not far away, so.....................


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2012)

will2016 said:


> blimey i felt old being outside the 18-30, then you posted this and i'm even outside that!!!
> i am a youthful 52 tho  and my OH is years younger, and its not far away, so.....................



Well I aint going so security will be less ha


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2012)

will2016 said:


> blimey i felt old being outside the 18-30, then you posted this and i'm even outside that!!!
> i am a youthful 52 tho  and my OH is years younger, and its not far away, so.....................



Hi Will2016 

Circle D is 18-30's in Kent but once a year on our birthday we open up to all ages. Would be lovely to meet you, shall I add you to my guest list? Will you be bringing a plus one?  xxx

Pls note this event is a royal gala with games and activities (outdoors) there is a cafe etc if you want to buy some lunch and at 5pm we will be going to the pub opposite. A dress code of red white and blue is optional and everyone is asked to bring ?2 for entry (for future circle d events as we are not funded sob sob ). Also please bring some cakes (or alternative if your dietary requirements dont fit this). Any other questions pls PM me and let me know if you need my number xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 2, 2012)

*Bump Bump Bump*

Just a lil bump as our event is only 3 days away..exciting 

If anyone else is planning on coming pls let me know for the guestlist 

Lots Love x x x


----------



## HOBIE (May 2, 2012)

Let us know how it goes !  sounds good


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2012)

Have a good time all.hope the weather plays ball


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 4, 2012)

Steff said:


> Have a good time all.hope the weather plays ball



Thanks hun xxx


----------



## will2016 (May 5, 2012)

not making it after all  my lovely lady has shingles so best kept away from healthy peeps lol, hope it's a brill day


----------



## HOBIE (May 5, 2012)

Come on tell us how it went on tea pot island ?


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 6, 2012)

will2016 said:


> not making it after all  my lovely lady has shingles so best kept away from healthy peeps lol, hope it's a brill day



Aww what a shame, hope she's feeling better soon! xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 6, 2012)

*:0)*

Morning all...

Event went really well...was freezing but fabulous 

Link to the 164 photos on my facebook here -> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151658043630654.838614.645415653&type=1&l=56c70a1451

Abs knackered today!!!

x x x


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Great pics, who does the dog belong to shel


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> Great pics, who does the dog belong to shel



One of the members sarah....shes called jasmine  xxx


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Ah she is adorable

When's your next big event hun


----------



## will2016 (May 6, 2012)

great pics, looks like a great day, Lou is well on the mend, if a bit spotty


----------



## HOBIE (May 6, 2012)

Pleased it went well !!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> Ah she is adorable
> 
> When's your next big event hun



She def is! Next big event will be the five year in 2013. I do rant room every two months and a social of some kind on the alternative month xxx


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Shelb1uk said:


> She def is! Next big event will be the five year in 2013. I do rant room every two months and a social of some kind on the alternative month xxx



Do u think u will make the 4th birthday one from here


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 6, 2012)

Steff said:


> Do u think u will make the 4th birthday one from here



sorry hun what do u mean? xxx


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Shelb1uk said:


> sorry hun what do u mean? xxx



We are having one in London for this forums 4th birthday


----------

